# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Entry set recommendations?

## grod

Does anyone have any recommendations for a main door entry set? The reason for asking is that I've just had my second Lockwood lockset fail (one of these - Lockwood Nexion Vision Mechanical Lockset) and they've both failed in the same way. The guts of the lock are based on a series of small plates, the inside handle being attached to one of the plates rather than a more substantial spindle. The failure has been, I think, because the kids reach up to the handle/lever and rather than turning it, pull it down. So the opening force is vertical rather than purely rotational, as it would be from adults "trained" that door handles rotate. All that is (or rather was) effectively holding the handle in its correct position is a small steel collar/bushing rotating in the cast aluminium face plate and it seems that it takes a year or so of wear between these two parts causes the handle to become unseated and flop about. Naturally, I've not kept the receipt, so the $100+ it cost is gone. 
So, regardless of the cause of the problem, I need to find an alternative. I'd prefer to go for a better design where both handles are fixed to a solid spindle (none of this "outside handle fixed, inside can rotate" silliness). Am I right in saying that most mortice locks with a latching mechanism would fit the bill?  
Thanks, 
Graeme

----------


## Gunnaduit

I'm in a new suburb here in Canberra, a lot of the houses are fitted with a Gainsborough Trilock  Gainsborough Hardware - Trilock Series 
I've got one on my door too. Seems solid enough, but its true that there is a bit of differential movement of the inside handle vs the outside handle -- so it can't be as simple as having a fixed spindle from front to back.

----------

